# National IQ test Channel 9 - Feliks Zemdegs's solve



## Ágoston Török (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## joey (Nov 13, 2010)

Faz is cute :3


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 13, 2010)

The person running the timer was too slow for Feliks.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Nov 13, 2010)

joey said:


> Faz is cute :3


+1


----------



## Ágoston Török (Nov 13, 2010)

Ye, I wrote in the desciption, that I think it's around a 8.5 solve with a proper timer


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Nov 13, 2010)

What method does faz use?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 13, 2010)

n00bcuber said:


> What method does faz use?


 
roux.
LOLOLOLOLOOOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Nov 13, 2010)

that is awesome I just learned roux. I am going to try to pick up speed now.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 13, 2010)

lolwaffo


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 13, 2010)

:3


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2010)

Waffo: Confusing noobs into learning Roux for years. :3


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Nov 13, 2010)

It was a joke right. now I am sad lol. But what method does he really use, it kinda looked like petrus but I cant tell.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 13, 2010)

Why do people always cut it off a couple seconds after or right after the solve? Crowd reactions, cuber's comments, etc. are fun to watch too.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2010)

n00bcuber said:


> It was a joke right. now I am sad lol. But what method does he really use, it kinda looked like petrus but I cant tell.


Feliks got the nickname Faz because of the method he uses actually. FAZ stands for F2L After Zeroing. What's "zeroing" you might ask? Only Faz knows at this point. It's apparently his secret weapon, but he won't share.


----------



## Ágoston Török (Nov 13, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Why do people always cut it off a couple seconds after or right after the solve? Crowd reactions, cuber's comments, etc. are fun to watch too.


 
I totally agree with you. I always show those in my videos.


----------



## Ágoston Török (Nov 13, 2010)

n00bcuber said:


> What method does faz use?


 
He uses Fridrich Method of couse in a very high level.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 13, 2010)

Ágoston Török said:


> He uses Fridrich Method of couse in a *very high level.*


 
With zeroing, of course!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

I did the full video in context here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAxvSquazVU


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 13, 2010)

It's not really Felix, it's Waffle in disguise.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi, Fazdad. Congratulations.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahh, now I understand why we were given 15 seconds inspection. It's for our spacial recognition..thingy


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2010)

Cube-Fu said:


> It's not really Felix, it's Waffle in disguise.


 
nah, I'm pretty sure I dressed up as the woman and not Faz. then again faz looks hawt to begin with sooo.....


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 14, 2010)

Feliks is so cute! Also, amazing time for a TV solve.

It's nice they actually gave you inspection, so many times I've done a show where they don't, this makes me rage. Also annoying when they ask you a question and don't listen when you respond, i.e. youtube....


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 14, 2010)

Is Roux faster than Fridrich?


----------



## theace (Nov 14, 2010)

Ágoston Török said:


> Ye, I wrote in the desciption, that I think it's around a 8.5 solve with a proper timer


THe solve's done at 8.45.



waffle=ijm said:


> roux.
> LOLOLOLOLOOOLOLOLOLOL


hehe looks like no one saw the white stuff!



Ágoston Török said:


> He uses Fridrich Method of couse in a very high level.


Duh!



cmhardw said:


> With zeroing, of course!


I wonder what that is! come on Feliks! Tell us! :3



ilikecubing said:


> Is Roux faster than Fridrich?


Depends


----------



## Karth (Nov 14, 2010)

Best part of the full video is close to the end when the woman says, I bet he can solve it one-handed.


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Nov 14, 2010)

n00bcuber said:


> that is awesome I just learned roux. I am going to try to pick up speed now.


 He was joking Faz uses Fridrich


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 14, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> Is Roux faster than Fridrich?


 
Of course.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 14, 2010)

SWelsh1000 said:


> He was joking Faz uses Fridrich


 
No he doesn't, all the best use Roux!


----------



## Nupist (Nov 14, 2010)

He has a very small resemblence with Justin Beiber. Not saying I like him.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Nov 14, 2010)

Congradulation world record Feliks Zemdegs the super fast cuber

Rubik's Cube Single 6.77 Average 7.91 // 4x4 Cube Single 31.97 Average 35.80 // 5x5 Cube // Single 1:02.93 // Average 1:07.59 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrhPRr_1Klw funny cube


----------



## teller (Nov 14, 2010)

Ya know, Faz looks an awful lot like Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Nov 14, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Congradulation world record Feliks Zemdegs the super fast cuber
> 
> Rubik's Cube Single 6.77 Average 7.91 // 4x4 Cube Single 31.97 Average 35.80 // 5x5 Cube // Single 1:02.93 // Average 1:07.59
> 
> ...


 
z0mg I think I just understood what you said


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 14, 2010)

What the hell kind of show is that??


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 15, 2010)

Lol, 'World Rubik's champion'. How ironic that he is hosting the 'national IQ test' .


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 15, 2010)

I really hate it when people say you have a high IQ cause you can solve a cube/solve it ridiculously fast.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 15, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Congradulation world record Feliks Zemdegs the super fast cuber
> 
> Rubik's Cube Single 6.77 Average 7.91 // 4x4 Cube Single 31.97 Average 35.80 // 5x5 Cube // Single 1:02.93 // Average 1:07.59
> 
> ...


 
I didn't see Guimond post here earlier.

You know you're good when Guimond posts in your thread.


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Feliks got the nickname Faz because of the method he uses actually. FAZ stands for F2L After Zeroing. What's "zeroing" you might ask? Only Faz knows at this point. It's apparently his secret weapon, but he won't share.


 
really? in the fiveawsomecubers vid he said it was his initials ... maby it's both.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Nov 16, 2010)

i was so sure he was going to instinctively drop the cube and stop the "timer" at the end...


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 16, 2010)

I stoped the video and the cube was solved in 8:26


----------



## thomasstadlerschweiz (Nov 16, 2010)

hi,
does anyone know why Feliks is wearing a t-shirt from switzerland (Video "National IQ Test Channel 9)???

Thomas Stadler (from switzerland)


----------



## Ágoston Török (Nov 16, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> I stoped the video and the cube was solved in 8:26


 
Actually the timer starts a little after he starts the solve too, so I think it's around a 8,5 solve.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 16, 2010)

thomasstadlerschweiz said:


> hi,
> does anyone know why Feliks is wearing a t-shirt from switzerland (Video "National IQ Test Channel 9)???
> 
> Thomas Stadler (from switzerland)



As a family we went to europe for holidays in 2006. Feliks got his "switzerland" t-shirt there. I guess he was impressed by the place (perhaps the cailler chocolate factory?). I was impressed by zermatt hence the photo of the matterhorn I took that i use for my avatar.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm doing a mountain assignment and I recognised that pyramidal peak.


----------

